

Performance Testing Results of Adaptive Media Streaming Over HTTP/2 - anomie
http://www.bbc.co.uk/rd/blog/2015/07/performance-testing-results-of-adaptive-media-streaming-over-http

======
asadotzler
I wonder how this performs in different implementations of HTTP/2.

I'm happy to see the content side doing more of these kinds of tests. Browser
developers can only handle so much and the content folks usually have a better
idea of real world content than the browser makers.

------
Skunkleton
I wonder how much of this performance delta is caused by the differences
between the 1.1 and 2.0 specs, and how much is just a difference in the
maturity of the implementation.

------
rasz_pl
>1920 &times 1080, 25 Hz frame rate, _Interlaced_

WHAT THE F? this isnt nineties.

~~~
barneybooroo
1080i50 is a ubiquitous broadcast standard in the UK.

